# My IR photo website



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool! Nice images. I worked with IR film on a couple of projects in college, but not with digital. What do planted tanks look like?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I miss the seals...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for looking! Funko - Planted tanks look very boring in infrared. Basically like a yellowish duotone image. What's interesting is how different (fluorescent) light bulbs emit different amounts of infrared light. Not sure what it means, but two otherwise very similar 6500K bulbs can vary widely in their near IR content.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Those shots are very good. Wow. Some of the Yosemite pics were particularly amazing. This is all new to me, thanks for posting!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for leaving the first comment! One of these days we'll need to go hike the Pinnacles. Towards the end of that gallery are some Manzanita images. They look beautiful in real life.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some great stuff Thomas. Do you do regular photography as well other than IR? You've got framing down to the T.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Nick and Craig!

Yes I take regular photos too, and while there are a few winners, considering the flood of great images that's out there it's nothing that needs to be shown to anyone.

In the infrared area, it is different. Not as widely known, and the images can be post-processed in various ways for otherworldly results. :wink:

Maybe I can inspire a few to give it a try.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I changed the layout and background, should be a bit easier on the eyes now. Also added two more galleries... Peoples and Plants :fish:

Also added a few pictures to the Pinnacles gallery. Went hiking there recently and captured a few shots that I stitched together to make them a bit more panoramic.


----------



## geranie (Jul 30, 2010)

:icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Gracias Geranie :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr

Me encanto leer como creces los gusanitos. :wink:


----------



## Akecheta (Dec 16, 2010)

Kool pics. . . Nice sharing man. . . I like it. . . You done a really good job. . . Best of luck for updating.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

My renewal with Zenfolio came up, and I decided to save some dough and try something different. So I set up the website with weebly (after reading about it in Lauras thread).

Let me know what you think... Like takes forever to load photos... boring... overload... etc. :icon_cry:


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool I had never heard of IR photos until yours here. Really could use photos like these to come up with some crazy photoshopped images.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Crazy photoshopped images? Something like this you mean?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

